# Turf Perk



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Has anyone tried using turf perk 1/2? http://turfperk.com

The marketing material sounds promising. I have a 2,500 sqft front yard and was going to try splitting this across two applications, especially on a few sandy areas of the lawn and see if there's a difference in soil and grass quality.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

If you were pushing snake oil, you'd also find a way to make it sound promising. Save your time and money.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Uhg. I wish I noticed this earlier. I just ordered it to see if it makes a difference. I do have some sandy spots in my lawn and I don't plan on doing a summer feeding, not until August. Since this stuff covers 5k sqft and my front yard is about 2.5k I am going to apply one app this week and another August 1st. I will report back if I see any noticeable changes but my confidence is decreasing.


----------

